# Review of The Auburn Avenue Theology



## Reformed Covenanter (May 19, 2008)

Please follow this link for a review of Brian Schwertley's critique of the Federal Vision:

Book Review: The Auburn Avenue Theology « Reformed Covenanter


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 19, 2008)

Daniel,
Regarding Schwertley's bringing in Theonomy, did you see this posted earlier by Ruben?
http://www.puritanboard.com/f77/andrew-sandlin-32919/


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 19, 2008)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Daniel,
> Regarding Schwertley's bringing in Theonomy, did you see this posted earlier by Ruben?
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f77/andrew-sandlin-32919/



Thanks Chris; yes I noticed that post. Does Andrew Sandlin actually embrace the FV or is he just a sympathiser. I heard he was sacked by the Chalcedon Foundation because of his views.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 19, 2008)

Dunno. 


Daniel Ritchie said:


> NaphtaliPress said:
> 
> 
> > Daniel,
> ...


----------



## py3ak (May 19, 2008)

I _believe_ that Sandlin might identify more with Norman Shepherd than with James B. Jordan and Co.


----------

